# homemade gels for studio



## Fraggo (Mar 18, 2009)

Is there a way to make homemade gels?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess you could buy transparency sheets and color them with felt pens etc.  Or if you are really cheap, use plastic wrap and color that.

If you are using hot shoe flash units, you can get free sample booklets that are the same size as a flash head.  I've got one, it probably has 50-100 different colors...and it was free.


----------



## maulrat (Mar 18, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> If you are using hot shoe flash units, you can get free sample booklets that are the same size as a flash head. I've got one, it probably has 50-100 different colors...and it was free.


 
This is worth looking up the info.  A friend of mine was using some pieces of transpancies cut just the size of the flash.  He was using painter's tape to hold the film in place.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 18, 2009)

Rosco | Roscolux Swatchbook | 950SBLUX0103 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 18, 2009)

they would be used with studio lights, so i can color saran wrap and have fun with that then? and thanks for the link mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 18, 2009)

> they would be used with studio lights, so i can color saran wrap and have fun with that then? and thanks for the link mike.


Be careful with the heat though.  Studio lights can tend to get hot...and that doesn't mix well with plastic.  This is probably one reason why good quality gels can be expensive.

I have THIS for my studio lights.  Not too bad for $50.


----------



## Fraggo (Mar 18, 2009)

Do you think wax paper would work? i know its not the same material as the gels of course, but would it be worth to try.


----------

